# civil engineering job opportunities



## kiranrdhas (Apr 18, 2011)

hi friends.
i have completed my graduation in civil engineering from india and i have applied for the PR. i have got a positive assesment from engineers australia.i should be getting the PR by the end of this year. i wanted to know about the prospects of getting a job in australia and which place in australia is suitable in terms of getting a good job.
your views will be highly appreciated.


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

In Gold Coast. It has everything; beach, social scene for young hipsters and an international airport, so you can quickly and cheaply visit other places as well. jobs would be in hospitality.


----------

